# overheating 400 1967



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

Well it is spring time and my gto still overheats, problem never solved last year.Tried everything,even a shorttrack fan blade! Anybody have overheating problems caused by a carb?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

goat670 said:


> Well it is spring time and my gto still overheats, problem never solved last year.Tried everything,even a shorttrack fan blade! *Anybody have overheating problems caused by a carb?*


no!

WTF is a "short track" fan blade?

what temp does your car run at and what thermostat do you have in there?

tried everything? changed your thermostat, checked your timing, have a fan shroud, changed to a clutch fan, pulled out your radiator out and had it checked for flow issues. there are so many possible things

by overheating, you mean it's actually puking right?


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

....because if it's not puking, it could also be a bad sending unit or a bad gage...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

REX said:


> ....because if it's not puking, it could also be a bad sending unit or a bad gage...


my thoughts excatly!

especially if it's not puking and he doesn't have a mechanical gage


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The water pump was inadequate for the 400 thru about 68. In 69 the pump and internal plates were changed to flow more coolant. An upgrade to a newer style pump may help your problem too.
A carb can contribute to an overheating problem if it is way out of adjustment or only feeding fuel on 1 side, but either of those problems should apparent aside from the heating issue. Timing can be a major factor and a restricted exhaust will cause the engine to overheat. Depending on how old the exhaust pipes are, they used to be made from double wall pipe and the inner pipe would collapse and shut down the flow.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How do you know it's overheating? Is it boiling over and spitting out of the overflow? Or, is it running 215-220 degrees? (normal warm weather toperating temp). Never heard of a Shortrack Fan, but what you need is a good flex fan of large diameter, and a fan shroud with the right fan to shround to rad spacing. '67's like to run on the hot side, in my experience. You COULD move to Wisconsin or Minnesota......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> You COULD move to Wisconsin or Minnesota......


Don't do it!!! Unless, you only want to run your a car for a few months out of the year. 75deg's 2 days ago, 40deg's today with a rain/SNOW mix! :willy: Tell ya what, if people around here didn't talk about the weather, no-one would even talk to eachother. So some of us sit on a GTO Forum all day...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

83 degrees here right now and sunny. Just mowed/watered the lawns and now going to prune the roses. Starting to get tomatos on the vine.....But wait until July-August when the temps go into the triple digits and stay there for days at a time. (About 8% humidity, though)!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Triple digits, but it's a "dry" heat!:rofl: That's still hot no matter how you slice it!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No kidding. I can only drop the top at NIGHT or I'll broil.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Don't do it!!! Unless, you only want to run your a car for a few months out of the year. 75deg's 2 days ago, 40deg's today with a rain/SNOW mix! :willy: Tell ya what, if people around here didn't talk about the weather, no-one would even talk to eachother. So some of us sit on a GTO Forum all day...


This weather sucks. The wife and I went for a 60 mile scooter ride Friday afternoon and this morning I went to a swap meet and froze my azz off.
I did pickup a 69 four barrel intake AND Quadrajet carb for $20..... and a pair of motor mounts for $6.00


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, guys,
It's just about done....
Just putting the emblems on and finding some last little parts...
I'm worried too about the overheating. I've decided to put a different thermostat in and get the carb and timing checked. I think that will help a lot. It seems that the radiator is fine with no cool or hot spots. I'll post pics soon. Still looking for an antenna tho. Keep getting close but no cigar.

Linda


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> This weather sucks. The wife and I went for a 60 mile scooter ride Friday afternoon and this morning I went to a swap meet and froze my azz off.
> I did pickup a 69 four barrel intake AND Quadrajet carb for $20..... and a pair of motor mounts for $6.00


Wanna double your money on the carb and intake?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> The water pump was inadequate for the 400 thru about 68. In 69 the pump and internal plates were changed to flow more coolant. An upgrade to a newer style pump may help your problem too.
> A carb can contribute to an overheating problem if it is way out of adjustment or only feeding fuel on 1 side, but either of those problems should apparent aside from the heating issue. Timing can be a major factor and a restricted exhaust will cause the engine to overheat. Depending on how old the exhaust pipes are, they used to be made from double wall pipe and the inner pipe would collapse and shut down the flow.


:agree

He didn't mention that he is running a 72 block with a 67 timing belt cover and a 67 8 bolt water pump, 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/overheating-400-1967-a-17695/


----------



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

*wtf reply*

Check actual temp with laser. 195 tstat, new 6 core radiator. spring in lower hose, timing is correct, divider plates and correct impeller on pump. wtf do u think lol, added wet water too 









Northeast Rod Run said:


> no!
> 
> WTF is a "short track" fan blade?
> 
> ...


----------

